# have I ruined my V tool



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

have I ruined my V tool yet I had to remove a lot of steel to even get to the cutting edge and I am not there yet. All I can see if i continue is a 3 MM parting tool instead of sa 6 and that will be worthless here are some example


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like a twin to mine.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks at leas I am not alone


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't really tell because it's so out of focus. 
I don't think it's ruined though. You'd have to remove a lot more material to ruin it. Or overheat it.

I don't understand why you said it is becoming 3mm rather than a 6mm tool. The only way to do that is if you ground off the top of the Vs?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

did it ever turn blue ?
try not to keep any material that turned blue during the grinding process.
and no, you are not alone. . . . I have some V-Tools that are at least 2" shorter than when new.
but the angle that you show is not right - that is trial and error until you find what works for you
in your style of holding the tool and material being carved.
this is the profile of my V tools that work for me in my way of doing things. (YMMV)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

when i say I will have a 3mm tool when I am done it seems as if all I am doing is wasting away metal and not getting to the edge, No blue but onw wing tip is rounded back by about a 32nd. sure the tool isn't worth alot but if i ruin it it will be 30 to 40 dollars to replace it.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Karda - In the 2nd & 3rd photos, it appears the inside of the "V" is curved. Unless that is a sharp "V", the best you can form might be a #11 parting tool. You might try using a file or slipstone on the inside.
Note in John Smith's photos - The tool at the left end is a #11. The others are (L to R) #13, #12, #13, #13, #22, ? (Looks like he switched the last two between the photos>)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

yes the inside is curved but even a slip would leave some curve. i'm beging to think I need to be a machinist to do anything. Why do manufactures make tools so rough when the average beginner don't have machinist skills. The descrition says they require sharpening, this kind of reshaping is way more work than sharpening. It looks like I will be useing my knife for my Vtool work


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with Phil about your second photo, although I think it's more of a "soft V" #14, such as John's first tool. A #11 is more "U" shaped, in my experience. Very useful for some things.

Here's a link to the Pfiel tool profiles for you: https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/pfeil-tools-chart

Claude


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

the tool is stamped #12 6mm. The inside is curved. what is this type of V tool used for


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The #12-6mm is probably the most common V-tool and is offered by most manufacturers. It has a 60 deg V-angle. It is used for grooves like Santa beards, and other representations of hair.


----------

